# flower



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Privet


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok Thanks, bees are all over it


----------



## kspitze (Apr 13, 2012)

rtoney said:


> Ok Thanks, bees are all over it


Are the leaves a bit shiny?


----------



## bwhitecpa (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely privet, it's all over the place down here.


----------

